# Trying to send PMs but they go into Outbox folder



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

As per the title. I've tried to send several PMs now and when I click Submit, they go into my Outbox folder and not the Sent folder, yet when I click into the message, it tells me it was sent.

Has it been sent or not? I don't think it is just me either, as one member I'd PMd with a direct question, I got no reply to, but he PMd me again to ask if I'd got his reply. Frustrating to say the least...


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

They stay in you outbox until they are read.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay, that would explain that then. Thank you


----------

